# Auditing for Pediatrics



## kljr1983 (May 9, 2012)

Is there anyone knowledgeable in auditing Pediatrics? Specifically, auditing Well Child visits. What are the criteria that must be met? Is it the same as E/M coding? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## adri3421 (May 11, 2012)

*well child visits*

When I worked for pediatrics we used age specific forms from the american academy of pediatrics. I think if your provider is a member you might be able to download these forms. The AAP website also has a great tool at this link: 

http://practice.aap.org/content.aspx?aid=1599

I would probably audit based on AAP recommendations.........and you want to make sure the vaccine records are appropriately documented. Hope this helps. Auditing preventive care is difficult b/c there are not clear cut guidelines for what is required in a well visit. It really depends on the pt's age, gender, and what the provider feels is appropriate. Per the CPT guidelines "The comprehensive nature of Preventive Medicine reflects an age/gender appropriate history/exam and is NOT synonymous with the "comprehensive" exam required for E/M codes 99201-99350"


----------

